# Here's where I stash all my goodies.



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 25, 2007)

NM - images gone.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 25, 2007)

that's a really nice traincase! what's inside


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 25, 2007)

How exciting. I updated my post to show the pix. I can't remember how to add them as thumbnails. Thanks for looking


----------



## stickles (Feb 26, 2007)

oooh nice


----------



## geeko (Feb 26, 2007)

is that a toolbox? you are very creative to turn it into a traincase. Like the rest i'm curious to see the stash inside it...


----------



## Lissa (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks great! What's the green eyeshadow in the top?


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 26, 2007)

MAC's Humid.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Looks great! What's the green eyeshadow in the top?_


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, it's a Plano 8600 toolbox.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupnewbie* 

 
_is that a toolbox? you are very creative to turn it into a traincase. Like the rest i'm curious to see the stash inside it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## n_c (Feb 26, 2007)

u have a great collection!


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 27, 2007)

wow..u do have a lot of stuff sweetie. And I love the traincase


----------



## cacaptitsa (Mar 1, 2007)

i must wander into one of those hardware stores one of these days..


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Mar 1, 2007)

You can get the toolbox from Kmart, Walmart, Target, etc. I bought this one at Kmart for $20.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cacaptitsa* 

 
_i must wander into one of those hardware stores one of these days.._


----------



## swtginbug (Mar 1, 2007)

great stuff, love the box! so organized!


----------



## chelley (Mar 22, 2007)

your traincase is cool=) i havent seen one of those...


----------

